# First step



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

The wife and I took our first step in getting our CCW permit in CT. It's a little more difficult than I thought it would be. And it's not because we are in the Military or we are from a different state, it's just all the hoops that anyone from CT has to go through to legally own a handgun. We had to take a 10 hour NRA basic pistol safety course that lasted all day. It was so boring and so simple. At least at the end of the day, we got to shoot a Ruger MkIII and a .38 revolver. total of 75 rounds. My wife did pretty good, at least she showed up the other girls that were there and even some of the guys too. Oh well, now we need to bring like 6 forms of ID, a notorized permit request form, and have to wait 8-10 weeks for our fingerprints and background check to clear and then get an interview with the Chief of police and have to convince him that we are safe, competant people that just wanna shoot handguns at the range and maybe carry every now and then. The class was so easy, I could have stood up and started teaching it. The guy was nice enough and understood that we just had to go through the motions of it. It was a little pricey though. 250 for both of us plus about 7 for our ammo. Oh well, I can't wait, eventually we will get it.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm from Groton originally, so I feel your pain. I laugh when people claim CT is a "shall issue" state. Just count the days until you are transferred back to America.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

that will be a while, next duty station: Hawaii


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

nukehayes said:


> that will be a while, next duty station: Hawaii


Maybe you should take up surfing instead of shooting, at least until you PCS to a free country.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I know how it goes with the CT permit. Its a pain, but you'll be happy when you get it.


----------

